
Pentagon conducts first test of previously banned missile - benryon
https://apnews.com/a21db991b4004d14a40c6d095ad9dda5
======
SmileyRedBall
“The U.S. military has conducted a flight test of a type of missile banned for
more than 30 years by a treaty that both the United States and Russia
abandoned this month, the Pentagon said”.

No not all all, the US arbitrarily abandoned the treaty. It's to do with the
US trying to distract from economic and social problems at home by picking a
fight with someone, anyone.

------
brokenmachine
>He disputed the notion that abandoning the INF treaty will spark an arms
race.

>“I don’t see an arms race happening here,” he told reporters on the day
Washington and Moscow withdrew from the treaty. “Russia has been racing, if
anybody, to develop these systems in violation of the treaty, not us.”

Umm, that sounds exactly like an arms race.

